# Verschwunden! Martin Semmelrogge auf der Flucht



## Stefan102 (17 Nov. 2011)

​
Da hat sich Martin Semmelrogge (55) ja eine ganze Menge Ärger eingehandelt! Der Schauspieler mit der markant-krächzigen Stimme wird sowohl von der Steuerfahndung als auch von der spanischen Polizei gesucht! Der Grund: Er habe jahrelang Steuern nicht bezahlt und war auf Mallorca einem Prozess wegen Diebstahls ferngeblieben.

Wie Bild berichtet, habe der „Das Boot“-Darsteller knapp 360.000 Euro Schulden angehäuft , was ihn kürzlich zwang, einen Offenbarungseid zu leisten. Nun steht ihm die Begegnung mit dem Gerichtsvollzieher bevor, der zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit Geld und Wertsachen pfänden darf. In Spanien wurde hingegen bereits Haftbefehl gegen ihn erlassen. Auf Mallorca soll er Kollege Uwe Ochsenknecht (55) bestohlen haben, angeblich habe er Gartenmobiliar mitgehen lassen. Die Polizei weiß zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt allerdings nicht, wo sich Semmelrogge aufhält und auch seine Agentin sei ratlos. Sie wisse lediglich, dass sich der Schauspieler gerade nicht in Deutschland aufhalte.

Nach seinen Drogeneskapaden und Fahrens ohne Führerschein, wofür er 2010 eine Bewährungsstrafe erhielt, droht ihm nun erneut das Gefängnis.

(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Punisher (17 Nov. 2011)

In den Knast mit ihm, kein Promi-Bonus


----------



## DER SCHWERE (17 Nov. 2011)

Der ist bei mir und wohnt im Keller Den brauch ich für laubwegmachen und bald schneeschippen​


----------



## redfive (17 Nov. 2011)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> Der ist bei mir und wohnt im Keller Den brauch ich für laubwegmachen und bald schneeschippen​



Kann ich mir den vllt. mal ausleihen wenn's wieder so viel Schnee gibt?


----------



## tommie3 (17 Nov. 2011)

Der lernts nie.Hohle Birne.


----------



## Lemon (17 Nov. 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> In den Knast mit ihm, kein Promi-Bonus



Ach hör doch auf, da steht dann schon SAT 1 oder RTL Gewehr bei Fuss und machen da ne Daily Soap draus, "Verdachtsmomente unter uns gesagt Hinter Gittern gibts gute Zeiten Schlechte Zeiten etc"

Er kann einem schon Leid tun, auch wenn sicher gesagt werden kann, andere müssen auch ihr Leben in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## Max100 (17 Nov. 2011)

Schade um ihn, ich mochte seine Art, aber leider mochte er sich wohl selber nicht so richtig.


----------



## Franky70 (17 Nov. 2011)

Max100 schrieb:


> ... aber leider mochte er sich wohl selber nicht so richtig.


Aber er lebt schon noch, nee?!


----------



## JayP (20 Nov. 2011)

Na also wenn er auf der Flucht nicht wieder Auto fährt gilt er doch schon wieder fast als resozialisiert.

Außerdem verstehe ich den Ochsenknecht auch nicht. Wie kann man Semmelrogge mit dem man jahrelang befreundet war, wegen ein paar bescheuerten Gartenstühlen oder Möbeln anzeigen,die er angeblich entwendet haben soll,wobei der Ochsenknecht Clan diese Möbel eh schon fast als Sperrmüll vergessen hatte!?!

Vielleicht musste beim Ochsenknecht aber auch einfach mal ein bischen Frust raus, nachdem er festgestellt hat was für beschissene Mucke seine Kinder machen und wie eklig seine Ex Frau aussieht

So oder so. Semmelrogge hat sich sicherlich oft nicht richtig im Leben verhalten vor allem seine Fahrten ohne Führerschein Eskapaden und vermehrter Rauschmittelkonsum lassen zu wünschen übrig.

Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass er in Therapie gehört und nicht in den Knast.

Da sollte lieber mal noch schön ein Platz für Bushido und seine Mafiakumpel aus Berlin freibleiben.:thumbup:


----------

